# Why do I need to crate her at night!



## Belle (Nov 12, 2012)

Right everyone, help please. We have had her for two days now and both unsuccessful in the crate. It's our first evr dog so we really don't know what to do! Why do they need to go in crate! Also help in toilet training!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it is everyone's choice if to crate or not - we personally didn't as I didn't like the thought of them in a cage but I have heard if many success stories from using a crate so its personal preference really 

We got Darcie at 10 weeks, she is 16 now an doing great with toilet training etc, the only thing that worries me alittle is her whining when we leave her but I think this is quite normal! She has her bed in the kitchen with a stair gate up but we always close the door inbetween the kitchen & living room ar night an leave her a little lamp on, she always settles occasionally has a couple of minutes crying but doesn't last long - the first few nights she cried for a good half hour though so you could always try her for a couple more nights to see if she settles

Toilet training - Darcie was already paper trained so we kept paper near the door at night for her to go on, in the day we would take get out every hour in the garden an if she went gave her a treat - she soon knew why she got a treat! When she had a accident in the house we would pick her up mid flow an out her on the paper or outside! This lasted a good few weeks an she still has occasional accidents but she's getting there 
Best of luck with whatever you decide an keep us updated x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Firstly remember they are just babies and missing mum, you are now mum 

The crate gives them there own space and security. Make the crate a lovely place, bed or vet bed, cover with a blanket to make it like a den. She may well cry, but hopefully this will pass, try not to go to the crate if they do cry. If she's having trouble settling, try putting a worn T-shirt in with her so she can smell you and feel more secure.

Crating also means you wont come down to wee & poo everywhere and your possessions will not be chewed.

The other thing to decide is, do you want to wake up in the night and try and take her outside to go to the toilet, or are you happy to let her go in the crate. In which case put newspaper or a puppy pad in half the crate to try and catch accidents.

The bowel and bladder are fully in control yet so you will need to pay attention during the daytime. Approx every 30 mins take her outside to try and toilet, esp after sleep, play or meal times. Praise, reward and name any toileting done outside, ie GO PEE, Be Quick, Hurry Up. This will come in handy in the long run, when you need her to toilet and giving it a command, will help her know what is required of her. Any accidents in the house, clean up with biological cleaner or the spray you can buy in the pet shops. Just wiping it clean is not enough as an odour will remain and she'll think its ok to toilet in the house. 

Give her time to toilet, the bladder can take up to approx 16 weeks to mature and girls can be slower to toilet than boys.

Hope that all helps


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You don't NEED to crate at all. We have never crated. Do what you feel is right for you and your puppy!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I only used the crate at night for house training, as a puppy is less likely to soil something that it considers its bed. It worked well and I don't remember either of mine messing their crates once at night! As soon as they were house trained I stopped using a crate. I never felt the need to use it at any other time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I didn't use a crate either - but we had a gate, that my husband made with some weld mesh, as Kiki went straight through the bars of our old baby gate, across the kitchen door so that we had a safe sapce where she could be put.
I had a crate ready and would have used it if there was a need, but Kiki has been fine without. If you are going to use a crate do make it a positive place for your pup to be - feed her in there, leave it with the door open through the day and put some bits of her food in there so that she constantly goes in and out to explore the space - if it is a cosy nice place she may welll choose to go in. 
Good luck, puppies are better than babies at night!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

We used a crate and still do, max is 6 months. I think when we move house I'll be ready to move onto a bed for him. The issue that made me choose a crate over not having one was I liked the idea of him having his own place to go to for a sleep, time out from the busy house. Somewhere I knew he was safe and so was my floor, doors, skirting board and fridge! Your puppy may not be chewing yet but they do....and they will chew anything! The house training seemed a lot easier with the crate as well. He never wet or soiled in there and when straight out in the mornings. I chose not to put the paper in one end of it after trying that and it just got chewed and eaten! Yuk! Max is my own 3rd dog and he is the only one that I crated, only because I wasn't aware of them in the past. It's worked well for us and I'd do it again. But like someone else said its your puppy, you have to decide what works best. My only advice is if you think you'll need it for later when puppy is a chewer then persevere now, better to be use to it and be happy now than be a shock later! It may take longer to settle later on. Good luck what ever you choose! 

Sam


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Crate = secure safe haven. Its also very useful for putting puppy there for structured nap times. Over tired puppies = bitey, snappy, barky. we have just got rid of the crate now that Lola is fully housetrained. The crate was vital in helping with toilet training and staying dry overnight. Lola was dry by 12 weeks and I believe the crate helped train her so quickly. We didn't put puppy pads in crate, we got up with her for 2 weeks then all of a sudden she didn't need to go through the night.

If your having problems with the crate, try putting in a heat pad, ticking clock, a piece of your clothing, and cover the crate with a blanket. 

The crate is personal choice, it just worked for us.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I hadn't used a crate for any of my dogs until we had Jenna, for us it has worked really well, and is a huge help in our lifestyle, as we go away in our camper frequently. The important thing to do is to make it a happy, safe place for the puppy, one that they love to go in to.

Personally I hate the word 'crate' with all it's connotations of caging- that is not what a crate is for. 'Doggy den' is far more in keeping with the ethos of using a crate kindly. Neither Jenna nor Meadow have the door closed during the day, Jenna has since had her house crate door removed, and she still chooses to sleep there at night. Meadow is young and has her door closed at night to stop her trying to share a bed with Jenna, as Jenna does not want to share her sleeping accommodation, and at night we are not there to intervene. During the day we use the puppy pen for Meadow to give both of them a bit of respite from one another, and to contain her when we need to go out or have a shower etc. The puppy pen gate is only closed at these times, The gate is left open usually, and Meadow's toys are left in it, she comes and goes as she pleases, and happily plays in her pen even when the door is open. Like others have said, using a crate is a personal choice, for us it works very well.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Its your choice but it does mean they are safe from chewing the kitchen and the electric wires when your not around to supervise. If they are used to a crate, if they need to stay at the vets its less stressful if they already crate trained and don't mind been shut in. They do take time to get used to it but they will do. Both mine were crate trained Libby till she was over a year old as she liked to be shut in at night time or she would wonder around the kitchen crying. She was also clean and dry at night from 8.5 weeks although mornings started at 5 at that age and could hold it for 5 hour during the day while I was at work because she was in her crate but my boy was not as good it took him a lot longer, they are all different.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We gave up after night 2 with the crate and let Malie sleep in a bed in our room.She has never had an accident or chewed.She is 14 weeks now and from week 2 she has had free run of the kitchen and downstairs hallway,again without an accident or chewing.I beleive it is what works for you as a family  
xClare


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

We use a crate for Bertie. We got him at 8 weeks (he's 10 now) he did cry the first night. I have a puppy pad in the crate, but he won't go in there so I get up in the night and let him out. The crate has worked for us so far but I don't think it's something you have to do. All puppies are different and so are their owners. I know that if Bertie wasn't crated of a night and when I do the school run etc he would destroy the kitchen and possibly hurt himself be it chewing the door frame and a bit getting stuck in his throat. I'd rather not have the crate as its not the best design statement but practicality wise it works for us. 
If you don't want to use one get a stair gate and restrict pup to one area.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi 
when boycie cried on day 3 ......eekk.......we put a large teddy and warm hot water bottle under his bed and he slept on his teddy till 6am .
think he was lonely and felt secure with teddy.. 
like everyone says ...trial and error .... go with what works for u ...
but also remember if u start letting them sleep with u its.a hard habit to break xx 

good luck 
marzy


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

As well as all the good advise given I would recommend crate training for it's ongoing benefits.
For safety and comfort for your dog when traveling in the car.
When you are visiting or on holiday. Most dog friendly hotels have some rules about dogs being on the furniture and beds in their rooms, our two are not crated at home but will happily sleep in their crate away from home, we also camp a lot, and they sleep in the crate no bother.


----------



## CharliesMomma (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a VERY large plastic travel type crate that I used on for cat. This crate was made for medium dogs. Do I need to get a metal crate or would that do just fine? I plan on only crating my pup until she is fully housetrained.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, we were really lucky as Harley was crate trained by the breeder. He has always loved his crate which has vet bed a couple of toys and his favourite big cat-teddy in it. Overnight we always put an old towel in there, so if he does go he goes on the towel which is easy to wash and change. He went overnight the first few nights as he had poorly tummy - he is 12 weeks now and generally holds himself. We also have a puppy pen attached to the crate so he has lots of space in the day and is nice and safe - then has free rein when we are in the house. He does cry initially when crated / in the pen but the webcam we have set up shows he's soon cuddled up with cat - sometimes in the pen, sometimes in the crate. It's brilliant for all of us.
In terms of the type of crate, we got a galvanised steel crate as research showed they can chew plastic bottom crates or the black powder coated crates. www.ukdogcrates.co.uk - would highly recommend it!
Jen


----------

